# Canadian Bro’s 2020 Squat Progression



## CanadianBro (Feb 17, 2020)

Will start this off with my current squat PR being 330 with a goal of 550 by end of year. Never really trained legs like your normal idiot gym bro but were going hard this year and correcting the previous mistakes.

Jan 29th
135x1x10
225x1x5
275x3x5

Feb 02
225x1x10
235x1x10
245x1x9
275x1x4
225x1x3 dropset
135x1x10 pause reps

Feb 05 
135x1x10
225x1x5
285x3x5
225x1x5

Feb 08
135x1x10
245x1x10
255x1x10
265x1x8
300x1x2
225x1x4 pause rep

Feb 12
135x1x10
285x1x5
295x1x5
305x1x5
315x1x3

Feb 15
135x1x10
295x1x5
315x1x5
325x2x3


----------



## Jin (Feb 17, 2020)

Ambitious goal. Legs twice weekly?


----------



## tinymk (Feb 17, 2020)

Only thing I see is you may have to pull back your frequency as the weight progresses.  Good goal- go get it brother


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 17, 2020)

I’m in for this. Get it brother.


----------



## CanadianBro (Feb 17, 2020)

Yessir. Twice weekly and will alternate with some high rep days as needed.


----------

